# EZ Go Gas powered Golf Carts?



## Handgunner (Oct 4, 2004)

I've been pondering the swapping and or trading of my Grizzly 600 for one of these.  Any of you have them and what are the pro's/con's of such?

My uncle has one and for hunting, you can't beat it, it seems.  Somewhat quieter than my 4 wheeler, and enough room for two people to ride comfortably... Like me and the wife.  

The 4 wheeler is nice for rough territory, but I don't use it for such.  90% of my riding is on logging roads or field edges, so I think I'd be willing to trade accessibility for comfort.  That, and it would be nice to sit side-by-side with my wife while riding around or to and from hunting locations.  Rather her hanging off the back of a 4wheeler rack.

What do you think?


----------



## Trigabby (Oct 4, 2004)

I've been thinking somewhat the same thing.. But, if at all possible, go electric.  The difference in sound is incredible... If electrical wouldn't be practical, then gas would be the next best thing...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 4, 2004)

My uncle has one of each.  The electrical, to me, isn't worth it.   You have to plug, unplug, plug unplug, everytime you use it... and then when you do, you're lucky to get a good day out of it...

Or at least that's the way his is...


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 4, 2004)

I have an electric cart and it is quiet. It is good for getting to and from stands and scouting as long as you are on roads or firm ground. Get into mud and you're looking for a winch. The length of time it will keep a charge depends on the condition of your batteries. Mine has never lost it's charge while I was hunting.

The advantage of the 4 wheeler is its ability to go almost anywhere. It can also pull a seeder or drag or harrow which my cart can't. I'm thinking about going back to one of each to cover all the bases.

GSH


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 4, 2004)

Gas carts have more HP than electric carts.

The batteries in electric carts are much heavier than the engine in a gas cart, which means they will sink deeper in mud.

When your electric cart runs out of "gas" way out in the boonies, you've either got to push it back, or run a loooong extension cord to it.

When your gas cart runs out of gas, you carry a gas can to it, and you're on your way again.

Electric carts are quieter than gas carts.

List the pros and cons yourself, then make a decision.

The Snakeman


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 21, 2004)

*Gas Powered Golf Cart*

I bought a used (1986) gas E-Z Go golf cart in 1992. I'm still using it on my farm. I paid EZ-Go in Fitzgerald to put in a re-built engine about 6-years ago and it still runs strong. I bought a gas cart because I sometimes go distances that I would be afraid to go with a gas cart. Running an extension cord would be a problem in these areas. I've run out of gas before, but I just walked back to the barn and brought back a can of gas/oil mixture. Mine is a 2-cycle. I've pulled a small fertilizer spreader and even run over food plots with the tires to pack the seeds. As long as you keep the air filter cleaned and fresh gas/oil mixture in the tank, they are very reliable. 

The negatives are: Low ground tolerance. They are not much good in deep woods with roots, brush, etc. You can buy a used golf cart with a lift kit, which will help some. They are a little louder than the electric type and I don't ride mine to my stands for that reason. Also, because it runs on gas, it puts off a little bit of odor.  

It's great for taking the wife on a ride with you. I use mine for riding around the yard picking-up sticks and limbs. You can put a trailer ball on a small bracket on the rear and use it to pull a small trailer. The gas type has incredible power. It will spin the wheels before you stop that little engine. 

Ideally, you would want to have a golf cart and a 4-wheeler. Good luck!


----------



## Razorback (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm in the same boat as Delton,  is that a good thing?  

Mama wants a gas powered, lift suspension kitted w/ front bench seat & rear seat that converts to a platform/bed for hauling stuff.

I have heard of a brand that has an independent front suspension as opposed to a transverse leaf spring set up.  She wants a PLUSH ride.

Who has them for sale in the Monroe area?  Is there a way of buying a stock cart & adding the accessories along the way cheaper then buying it already built up?

Any & all help would be appreciated.

Razorback,


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 21, 2004)

Razorback said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as Delton,  is that a good thing?



I'm a big ol' boy, long as I'm in back and you up front, or vice versa, we should be safe...


----------



## Nick_T (Oct 21, 2004)

I was lookin at some at the fair last weekend that's called "Chuck Wagon". There 11HP Briggs or Honda, lifted with dirt tires, dump bed, all brand new for @$4K. Thought that wasn't too bad for a new rig. The place that's selling them is in Montazuma, if wanted I can find the contact info.

Nick T


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 22, 2004)

*Golf Cart*

I have a friend who bought a golf cart with the back seat. I rode in it one day and the springs and shocks are not made to support my weight (260-pounds) in a back seat. The rear end bottomed-out with my weight when we would hit a bump. I've kept mine standard. I carry yard tools in the back where the golf bags go. You can throw a couple of bags of corn, or fertilizer in there as well. 

A Kawasaki Mule or nother brand might be a better choice if you plan on carrying more than one additional person.


----------

